# The Cohutta "Slam"



## WoodlandScout82 (Mar 21, 2020)

Today, I put the smack down on a Mountain bird, finishing the Cohutta Slam. I don't know if that means anything, but it sure was fun!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice! Thats what I call a slam too!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

And at Cohutta definitely means probably the most in my book.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd say it means you had one heck of a season up there! Great job! A feat not many conquer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2020)

That's a slam you can hang your hat on! Nice work!


----------



## splatek (Mar 22, 2020)

That's awesome - COngrats!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2020)

It means you're a good hunter who has had a very productive season in a tough place to hunt. Congrats!


----------



## Timberjack86 (Mar 22, 2020)

That's freaking awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 22, 2020)

Im sure you earned each one of those critters.... great job man


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes sir! Well done.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 22, 2020)

My hats off to all of you that get it done on public. Yours is in the mountains also so the challenge is even greater. Great job. Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## antharper (Apr 4, 2020)

Good job , congrats ! Looks like a lot of great memories and dinners !


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2020)

Excellent results on a tough hunt.  I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 5, 2020)

Congrats! 
I’ve always thought there should be a Georgia slam maybe 
Deer 
Bear 
Turkey 
Hog 
Gator


----------



## Mattval (Sep 26, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Today, I put the smack down on a Mountain bird, finishing the Cohutta Slam. I don't know if that means anything, but it sure was fun!View attachment 1008267


Hey what shotgun is that?  Win 1300?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mattval said:


> Hey what shotgun is that?  Win 1300?


Winchester 120 Ranger


----------



## OwlRNothing (Sep 27, 2020)

Congratulations! Nothin' wrong with being super proud of that!


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 2, 2020)

Woodland Scout that is an awesome accomplishment. Congrats. It certainly overshadows my 2010 season. I got a bear, hog and nice buck all in the mountains. But my deer wasn’t on public land. It was close but not quite over the line. But I was very proud of that season. You sir, are definitely entitled to being proud of your slam!


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 5, 2020)

Great job, my Friend!  CONGRATS on the accomplishment!  Dedication pays.  CM


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 5, 2020)

n2BlackBearz said:


> Great job, my Friend!  CONGRATS on the accomplishment!  Dedication pays.  CM


Thanks! And thanks again for helping me get that rainy day buck back to my truck back in 2018!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the likes, comments, and interest in this post. I hunted hard, hiked far, and worked my behind off to get these outta the woods by myself. I drive 85 miles each way to get to my spot, and spend a lot of quiet days up in those mountains. As you guys can see, putting in the effort pays off. I have seen a Lot of guys go up there, walk 50 yards from their vehicle, sit for 2 hours then leave. I've been hunting those hills and hollers for 4 years now and have yet to see that tactic work for anyone (ymmv). 
   For you new guys, my advise will echo everyone else here who has spoken on the subject. Put your boots on the ground. I start with Topo maps, then find aerial photos, find the closest access point, then go check out the area in person. When you find the right spot, you will KNOW. As tough as this season is starting out, I've already seen several bears and several deer. I sat this past weekend out because I want to make a go at them with a handgun instead of the crossbow. 
Bottom line: Persistence pays off.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 5, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Thanks! And thanks again for helping me get that rainy day buck back to my truck back in 2018!



For sure!  Look forward to the next opportunity.  See ya in woods!


----------

